# N Code 55 Electrofrog #6 Double Crossover



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I purchased A pico N Code 55 Electrofrog #6 Double Crossover and I have a 4 Pole Double Throw Switch coming for it. Has anyone ever set one up?? If so could you tell me how or point me to A how to video?? I have looked at youtube but nothing I could find tells me much of anything about how to hook it up or what equipment to buy to set it up. Everything has been on top I want to see what equipment is underneath the table.
Thanks.


----------



## patricka (Sep 9, 2016)

Is it what you are looking for?


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Yes thank you!! Everything I looked at did not tell me how to set it up for switching all I knew was there was (is) 4 wires that came off the bottom and hooked to the Double Throw Switch . Nothing with the switching. I wish someone had made a how to video on this but I have a better idea now.
Thanks


----------

